# Why yes, i do draw as well. :3



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

So i have been doodling bettas all day, here is what i have so far. Would you guys consider comissions? Or even me drawing your bettas for free? I would take live plants as payment, no money need be exchanged. :3


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

No takers? X3


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I think it is a bit frowned upon to try to sell or trade your art here .. not sure if it's an official rule or not though.


----------



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

luv your crowntail pic, the rest a bit plain, i think youre good but not sure if selling art on the forum is practicle. ide say do pics for free as a service to the community, after all art isnt about money.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I do think they're all great tho btw


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, i am not really trying to sell... More... Trade. I draw and color your fish, and send the art to you, then you send me a plant... *shrug* I didnt think there was anything wrong with that.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Perhaps you could simply offer to draw peoples betta's and post them up here on the forum for free but only charge(or trade) if they wish you to ship them the original copy of it. That has been done before without any issues. It seems like a more community friendly offer since this part of the forum is more for self expression than anything...

Just a suggestion though ;-)

...I like your style by the way, it reminds me of a few of the hand drawings I do from time to time ;-)


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I had actually abandoned the idea... 

These are just starting sketches, the finished product would be inked with much more detail and stuff. 

Thanks for the compliment and suggestion, but i doubt i will be drawing again soon... I have to do it when the mood strikes me, and i just got slammed with a two ton art block.


----------

